# if you had to choose 3 rifles...



## craveman85

Lets say for some reason or another you can only have 3 rifles not including rimfire for the rest off your life. What would be your 3 calibers be and what rifles. I'll start.
#1. .243 win in Remington 700. I can hunt varmints and deer. Its relatively cheap and fun to shoot. It was also my first rifle I purchased.
#2. Remington model 721 in .300 h&h mag. I pick this up next week. Can handle any thing in north America without issues and has less recoil and a longer barrel life than .300 win. Can be loaded with every weight of .308 cal bullet
#3 .375 h&h mag. Can take any land animal with the right bullet and properly placed shot. I currently have this in a ruger no. 1 but someday I'll have this in a Holland and Holland double rifle.


----------



## OkeechobeeAngler

.22 magnum
.223/5.56
.270


----------



## Bailey Boat

Don't need 3, only need 1, a 308. I can take anything that walks North America. I can load it light and fast (110 gr bullets) I can load it medium (150 gr) or I can load it heavy (200 gr) what more could you ask for???
As for the rifle, a Remington 700 action in a composite stock with a good 3x9x40 optic and you're set to go.....


----------



## craveman85

I need 3 because someday I plan on hunting cape buffalo.


----------



## earl60446

1. 30-30 or .35 remington in marlin 336 lever action (which I already have)

2. .243 winchester in remington 700 adl (which I already have)

3. .223 ruger mini 14 for the zombie apocalypse (WIAH)

and of course an assortment of .22lr. If I could only choose 1 pistol or rifle, it would be a ruger 10-22

Tim


----------



## Kismet

I'm in whitetail country. I have, but don't need, three variations of basically the same caliber:
7.62x51, 7.62x54, and 30-06 (which is arriving whenever a friend drops it off.) All MBR calibers. 7.62x51 with two lug mauser action, 7.62x54 Mosin Nagant 44, and really don't know about the '06. Friend needed money and wouldn't take a loan, so....

Never really used the Win 94 I had, and the 7.62x51 is all I've ever needed up here. Shots are mostly 100-225 yards over open fields as the deer feed in early morning. The WWII calibers all shoot pretty much the same to my way of thinking. Got the Mosin-Nagant because they were giving them away and back when I bought it, FMJ rounds were of negligible cost. Shoot the first two over open sites, although the x51 can be turned into a Scout format simply by putting a 2.3x Leupold back on it. Think the 06 will come with a cheap scope...dunno.


----------



## GTS225

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324033#p324033 said:


> Bailey Boat » Today, 07:03[/url]"]Don't need 3, only need 1, a 308. I can take anything that walks North America. I can load it light and fast (110 gr bullets) I can load it medium (150 gr) or I can load it heavy (200 gr) what more could you ask for???
> As for the rifle, a Remington 700 action in a composite stock with a good 3x9x40 optic and you're set to go.....


************************************************************************************************


Ding, Ding, Ding!!! We have a winna!
A Remington 700BDL, composite stock, full-floated........ahhh, hell.....just give me the military sniper rifle setup.

I'll admit, though, I do like my AR in .223, but that may just be due to 21 years in a combination of active and Nat'l Guard.
Yeah, I think a .22 rimfire, something in a .22-.25 centerfire, and a .308/7.62 NATO chambering.

Roger


----------



## HANGEYE

Marlin 883 .22 Mag for the small stuff

Remington 700 .270 for the bigger stuff

Sako TRG 42 .338 Lapua for anything else I get a hankerin to tip over, near or far


----------



## Jim

Browning Bl-22 for plinking 

Ar-15

Remington 870......I have to have a shotgun. Sorry if it does not count.


----------



## simbelle

Like my 30-06 myself


----------



## riverrat174

My 22-250 Rem 700 Composite Thumbhole, vented, fluted. Nasty critter gun.

My .270 Browning A-Bolt

My .338 Win Mag.


----------



## just_fishing

1. Bolt action 223
2. 220 Swift just because I'm addicted to them
3. 338 lapua mag


----------



## lovedr79

.270, .308 and .17HMR


----------



## Paul Marx

My bench or blind rifle is a FNH AR 308 Hvy fluted barrel with a Trijicon 4-20? X56 soon to be supressed .
My brush gun is a Marlin 44 mag. open sights . 
My Yote gun is a Rem 700 hvy barreled 22-250 fitted with a nikon Monach 4-12? X50


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

My Mathews...lol.


----------



## craveman85

Matthews is too high tech for me. Ill stick with my bear longbow.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

458 Mag just in case I'm elephant hunting in Illinois.
35 Remington.
270wsm B/C I bought 2 boxes for one dollar each and there was a $5.00 a box rebate.


----------



## bgeddes

I'd take my bolt action .22lr Springfield MII, for small game.

My fine tuned Rem 700 in .300 Win Mag for the rest of the legged game.

And the ole school AR, like GTS225 said, once you learn a firearm well enough that it is instinct, it just makes sense. 

Let's change it to three guns in a new topic!! That's always fun.


----------



## Clam

45-70 lever action
308 bolt action
223 semi auto


----------



## GTS225

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324711#p324711 said:


> bgeddes » Yesterday, 22:23[/url]"]
> Let's change it to three guns in a new topic!! That's always fun.


**********************************************************************
You want to clarify that? Do you mean, _only_ three guns? Do you wish to specify type, as in one handgun, one rifle, and one shotgun?

Roger


----------



## Kam357

.44 Mag so I can take down about anything

.30-30 for Short shots 

and a good .22LR for anything else

thats what Id pick for ease of finding ammo and in a pinch hand reloading when you got the stuff or when needed


----------



## vette59jdwl

Well guys this is an ongoing choice I think Bailey Boat has the right idea with me its a 280 remington 2400 with everything from a 110 to a 280 I have it scoped for 200 yards and for deer or moose this thing is incredible given the choice though first would be a 22/250 second a 12 gauage Ithica pump and thirdley a 280 remington autoload


----------



## nbaffaro

.22
.223
.270


----------



## PSG-1

Marlin 39A lever action, 22 CB, short, long, long rifle, or shotshell, cycles them all with no issues.

Marlin 1894P 44 mag lever action, compact, lightweight, and more than enough power to bust through thick brush and knock down anything that moves, especially with 300 grain bullets:


_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLRqWx5YI94 (skip to 5:20 in the video to see the Marlin) _




HK "MSG93" .223 caliber HK-93 with PSG-1 stock, set trigger, light bipod, and 100-500 yd BDC scope with illuminated reticle. Also has a NV scope, for hunting things that go 'bump' in the night.

_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaEXPlvZXC8 _
(same video as before, but skip to 6:45 to see the HK wearing out a steel plate at 200 yards)


----------



## MiPikeGuy

.22 Mag
.223
30-06


----------



## DuraCraft

Remington 7600 pump on 30.06, I like, and to honor Larry ...... I cain't even remember me own name! Y'all know, the Maine DEER hunter who just died. One of my heroes. Oh, Benoit! That's it.

Some kind of .223, Browning.

My Marlin 30.30.


----------



## longshot

I have a hard time limiting it to 3 thats why I own over 30 firearms. But my three favorites are my Remington 7600 30.06 then my Marlin 336 30.30 100 yr anniversary model my dad bought me new in 1970 then my Browning A-Bolt varmint in 243wssm talk about a fast round. Then theres my Browning bar in 30.06 and my blr in 308 oh and my savage 308 almost forgot my winchester 30.06. Did someone mention handguns


----------



## PSG-1

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333569#p333569 said:


> longshot » Today, 18:30[/url]"]I have a hard time limiting it to 3 thats why I own over 30 firearms. But my three favorites are my Remington 7600 30.06 then my Marlin 336 30.30 100 yr anniversary model my dad bought me new in 1970 then my Browning A-Bolt varmint in 243wssm talk about a fast round. Then theres my Browning bar in 30.06 and my blr in 308 oh and my savage 308 almost forgot my winchester 30.06. Did someone mention handguns




Sounds about like me! I had to quit collecting guns because I ran out of room in my safe! Anyhow, I, too, am a big fan of the 30-06, that's why I own a Winchester 670 with a Sheperd scope, a Santa Barbara Mauser with an old Bausch & Lomb scope, and my Garand.

If you think the 243 is fast, have you ever shot a 30-06 'accelerator' round? 4000+ FPS! 

It acheives this velocity by using a 30 caliber plastic sabot to hold a .223 projectile. Since the bullet is not in contact with the rifling, there is less wear on the barrel, and extremely high velocities. They still make this round for a factory load. But you can buy sabots and load your own (if you reload) 

I have accelerators for .308 and .300 Win Mag, as well. The 300 Win Mag accelerator round velocity is so fast, my chrono won't even clock it! And it makes an ungodly sound when it cracks the sound barrier. LOL

Here it is on one of my shooting videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaEXPlvZXC8

(Skip to 4:10 to watch the chronograph have a conniption, LMAO)


----------



## longshot

My 243 is about 4000fps its a winchester Super Short magnum real hard to get ammo but fun to shoot. It was a shot show limited model its stainless with a laminated stock


----------



## boarhog

300 mag Remington 700 for long range.
45/70 Marlin guide gun for up close brush hunting.
22mag Marlin bolt for the small stuff. (I know you said no rim fire but they are the most versatile bullets around!)


----------



## ray55classic

Although I own a number of centerfire rifles I only "need" one . In the past 23 years my M1A has done everything I've asked of it & has never let me down....... Don't any of y'all breathe a word of this to my wife about me needing only one rifle........


----------



## PSG-1

Any time a wife complains about her husband owning too many guns, simply point to her shoe closet! LMAO


----------



## juggernot

This thread is worthless w/o pics !

I already have the best all-around repeating rifle ever made, a 1930s Savage model 99 in .300 Sav. It is light and balanced nicely, it handles and carries easily, it comes to the shoulder naturally and I've taken many deer from 10 to 350 yrds w it. With 150grn standard hunting rounds it kills quickly w/o as much damage to meat as faster, higher powered calibers IMO.

I would like to have a new Savage Varmit rifle in .223 to shoot Coyotes

My third choice would be a nice AR in .308 or .223 (both if I were rich)


----------



## PsychoXP18CC

.223 (quality AR15)
.280 Remington
.338 Lapua


----------



## Charger25

Rem 700 30-06
Marlin 22 mag
Rem 870 Wingmaster 
You can take just about any game in North America with this combo


----------



## WiskeyJaR

A drillings 3 barreled rifle, in any 3 calibers you want. Might be a tad heavy at 6-9 lbs, depending on calibers, but you could have one gun for any "critter" you might come across in the woods.


----------



## paper

I'll take it to the next step and make it what I currently own

Ruger American Carbine in 22 Mag for my small choice even though rimfire was excluded. 
(no photo of it yet)

Remington 788 Carbine in .243 is my medium choice






And the third is tough.. Too many choices that would fit perfectly as the large rifle.

I'll go with what shot my avatar.. 
Remington 700BDL Varmint in 7mm-08





I'd love to post photos, but the 800 pixel limit would require me to downsize everything since mine are all saved at 1200..


----------



## Alphawolf

paper said:


> I'd love to post photos, but the 800 pixel limit would require me to downsize everything since mine are all saved at 1200..



That limit was just removed

This one is an attachment




this one is a direct link






and the picture is 2340 x 2300 so post away


----------



## paper

Alphawolf said:


> paper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to post photos, but the 800 pixel limit would require me to downsize everything since mine are all saved at 1200..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That limit was just removed
> 
> and the picture is 2340 x 2300 so post away
Click to expand...


Excellent, and thank you!!! =D>


----------



## xdzozo

I would take: 1. Ruger Mini 14 (5.56) (may change this to an AR as I get more familiar with mine) for the ready availability to scavenge ammo; 
2. Bolt-action .30-06 (ready access to ammo and a do-all cartridge); and
3. I would bypass the third rifle for a 12 gauge pump shotgun with multiples of slugs, buckshot, and birdshot ammo.


----------



## DaleH

craveman85 said:


> Lets say for some reason or another you can only have 3 rifles not including rimfire for the rest off your life. What would be your 3 calibers be and what rifles.


*9mm Carbine:* Whatever I could get that took hi-cap mags, probably Glock ... just to match the pistol. Oh, you didn't ask about sidearms :wink: .

_Reasoning:_ Match the smaller, handy carbine to the pistol I'd be carrying for CQB and basic handy self-defense. ... as 223s indoors are LOUD :shock: , plus all in the family, even youths, can be trained w/ the small carbine.

*7.62x39mm semi-auto* Maybe in the AR platform, like the Rock River LAR-47.

_Reasoning:_. Ammo availability! And decent accuracy in the right rifle. My AR in that caliber, w/ a HBAR barrel and JP Enterprises adjustable gas block, shoots close to 1 MOA w/ good ammo. Using good PMC softpoints (deer load), it has printed 3-shot groups of 1.5" at 175-yards.

*Bolt Action 308* I'm partial to the looks of the wood Win Model 70 Featherweights, w/ the fancy fleur de lis checkering and schnable forend.

_Reasoning:_ Ubiquitous ammo one could find anywhere and powerful enough, in the right hands, for anything I'd ever need it for.


----------



## JMichael

craveman85 said:


> Lets say for some reason or another you can only have 3 rifles not including rimfire for the rest off your life. What would be your 3 calibers be and what rifles.



Well if we're picking from what we own I guess I'd have to go with these. 





The top one is a Winchester model 43 Deluxe in 22 Hornet. 
The middle is a pre war Winchester Model 70 in 270 cal. Love the mauser action, smooth as silk.
These two guns and I have something in common. We were all born in 1952. :mrgreen:
The bottom is a Remington model 700 black powder in 50 cal. 



If I lived in a place where I could hunt elk or bear I'd probably own a 30-06, but as it is the black powder would mean more food on the table during other hunting seasons. If it were a lifetime choice and we weren't limited to rifles, I'd drop the black powder in favor of one of my shotguns. 





These are both Beretta model A L2's, 12ga and 20ga. I love the lighter 20ga for squirrel but if we're talking a lifetime with only one pick, it would have to be the 12ga for the added knockdown power.

Of course if we were going with fantasy picks, it would be a whole nother ball game. :shock:


----------

